# Stravinsky: Canticum Sacrum



## soni (Jul 3, 2018)

Stravinsky's Canticum Sacrum is currently on the 102nd tier of the Talk Classical community's favorite and most highly recommended works.


Wikipedia article

*What do you think of this piece? Have you heard it before?*

I absolutely love this work! It's a beautiful and contemplative piece which showcases the genius of Stravinsky. I think this work should be a _lot_ higher than the very bottom tier! :lol:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I actually knew this work before I knew Rite of Spring or most of Stravinsky's other works.









This was one of my first CDs of classical music, and it was one of my favorites for a long time. Now I think of it more as a guilty pleasure...

But I have some pleasant memories of sitting in a bubble bath, reading Byzantine theology, listening to this....


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

A wonderful work, it is distinctively Stravinsky but fresh and new as well. I love the beautiful austerity of Stravinsky's religious music.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I've listened to it a few times, but for some reason, that phase of Stravinsky doesn't connect with me. I'm trying, though.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

science said:


> I actually knew this work before I knew Rite of Spring or most of Stravinsky's other works.
> 
> View attachment 129664
> 
> ...


Guilty pleasure? Why?! I've been wanting this CD, looks excellent. Also, that sounds like a great way to spend a Sunday afternoon. :lol: My kinda guy.

Re: OP, I don't know the work, but I do know and love Stravinsky's Requiem Canticles. Check out that one if you haven't!


----------



## soni (Jul 3, 2018)

flamencosketches said:


> Guilty pleasure? Why?! I've been wanting this CD, looks excellent. Also, that sounds like a great way to spend a Sunday afternoon. :lol: My kinda guy.
> 
> Re: OP, I don't know the work, but I do know and love Stravinsky's Requiem Canticles. Check out that one if you haven't!


Love Requiem Canticles too!


----------



## robin4 (Jun 9, 2019)

I bought this cd about 2000, and was informed by Hyperion that it was defective.



After I contacted them, they mailed me a nondefective version of the same cd, and told me to destroy the defective cd.

https://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/pages/bronzed.asp

How to replace your corroded Hyperion CDs following the closure of the PDO Helpline in November 2006.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Enthusiast said:


> A wonderful work, it is distinctively Stravinsky but fresh and new as well. I love the beautiful austerity of Stravinsky's religious music.


Yes! _Canticum sacrum_ is my favourite of Stravinsky's religious works after _Symphony of Psalms_. I've sung this in choir and would love to hear it in the space it was premiered in: St. Mark's, Venice. It is very singable, has a ritual character, is never dull, and is a spiritual and aesthetic success!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'll take a listen later and report back! :tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

That was awesome! I really found it interesting. I wouldn't call it beautiful as you do, soni, but I did enjoy it.

It's rousing and exciting, filled with a certain amount of power!


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ Beautiful in an austere way.


----------

